# Eclipse und Geronimo Plugin



## wegus (13. Jan 2006)

Für Eclipse gibt es ja ein Geronimo-Plugin. Ich wollte mir Geronimo mal ansehen und nat. auh das Plugin nutzen,
ich habe also das Zip geladen und in den Plugin-Ordner verfrachtet. Danach erhalte ich unter

File->New-Server

bei der Auswahl Apache dann auch neben den Tomcats den Geronimo

Einstellungen können ( anders als bei Tomcat), nicht gemacht werden. Wechsele ich nun mit Next auf die zweite Seite des Dialogs werde ich freundlich informiert, daß Angaben fehlen ( die Java-Version hat er JSR-Default).
Weder kann ich auf Seite 2 was anderes angeben als eine JSR, noch kann ich auf Seite 1 mehr angeben als "Apache->Geronimo". Wegen des Fehlers auf Seite 2 geht es dann nicht weiter. Was mache ich da falsch? Jemand ne Idee?


Gruß wegus


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Jan 2006)

du benutzt ein brandneueeees Zeugs, könnte einfach ein BUG sein?


----------



## wegus (13. Jan 2006)

das habe ich auch befürchtet, da man ja aber die eigene Dummheit nie unterschätzen soll, dachte ich ich frag mal nach. Per google hab ich nämlich noch nichts näheres gefunden.

Naja, hab genug zu tun. Dann warte ich bis zur nächsten WTP-VErsion.


----------

